# Okay to refrigerate after brining



## treimink (Oct 28, 2016)

I have just brined some salmon in salt, sugar, water, etc.  Is it ok to refrigerate overnight before smoking?

Also, i have noticed that some folks smoke at 170 for 2-3 hours while others smoke for 6 hours at gradually increasing temps.  Is the later used to get a smokier flavor or does it produce a more tender final product?

Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes you can leave it in he fridge overnight. Leave it uncovered to form the pellicle. 

I prefer the stepnuo method. I have found I like the texture better in the meats and fish that I use that method for.


----------

